# Coffee



## Paymaster (Feb 12, 2017)

What do you all like and what are you drinking right now? I bought this yesterday and am drinking a fine cup of goodness this morning. I love Jamaican Blue Mountain the most but it is much too expensive. Kenya AA is a close second fav.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 12, 2017)

Jamaican  Blue Mountain is my favorite, too. They sell it here at Fresh Thyme. I've seen it on sale for as little as $6.99/lb, which is much less than I used to pay at the specialty places, where they jack up the price considerably.

I also like Kona blend, or even plain old French Roast.

Unfortunately, I lost my favorite Espresso maker in the divorce. I'm saving for another one.  In the meantime, it's automatic drip for now.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 12, 2017)

Starbucks French Roast whole beans from Costco.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 12, 2017)

Kopi Luwak anyone?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak


----------



## blissful (Feb 12, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Kopi Luwak anyone?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak




The movie: The Bucket List!
That is my favorite scene when he finds out how kopi luwak is made.

I like the Jamaican coffees but they cost too much for daily consumption. I drink coffee, drip brewed every day.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 12, 2017)

Arvid Nordquist Wanyama, I think is what my husband is drinking.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 12, 2017)

My usual groshree store has bulk bins of coffee beans in many varieties, including Jamaican Blue and Kona blend, for 10 bucks a pound. I happened to be in Cost Plus World Market picking up some wine and they had LaVazza on sale so I bought a 12 oz bag of Perfetto. 

I have a Senseo Single Serve coffee maker and a Krups Home Cafe Single Serve coffee maker and both use pods. Keurig uses cups and and Nespresso uses capsules, neither of which are biodegradable.  Used pods go right into my compost bin.

I also own a Perfect Pod Maker so I can make my own pods with any of my favorite coffees. Pod filters are available on line.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 12, 2017)

I love a good cup of coffee, but don't drink much of it. I have to be very careful with caffeine. A little is okay, but too much has my hands shaking, and my brain trying to handle WAY to many thoughts at one time. 

_La Madeline_ restaurants not only have good breakfasts and breads, but they also have a French Roast Decaf that is outstanding. I sometimes go there just to drink coffee and eat a buttery croissant. 

At home, I use k-cups. I've found a few good decafs, but the selection is pretty thin. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2017)

We drink a cup of coffee on Sunday.  DH is only allowed one cup, otherwise he won't shut up and will do a running commentary during CBS Sunday Morning.  We currently have Green Mountain Breakfast Blend.  We have a Keurig.

Blue Mountain was the best, when we were drinking more coffee though.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 12, 2017)

We're not big coffee drinkers here.  I just buy the Kroger brand of dark roast and make a small pot on Sunday.  We have one cup each, then the other two cups are reheated for breakfast on Monday morning.  A canister of coffee lasts us a looooong time but I don't buy much for that reason.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 13, 2017)

Great replies! I am a big time coffee drinker. I love a strong cup of coffee. I have a K-cup brewer and a 12 cup brewer. I make a cup of strong coffee in the K-cup brewer and the 12 cup pot each morning. Then I make another 12 cup sometimes. My wife loves coffee too but likes it milder than I do. So I have my one strong cup and we then share the milder 12 cup pot.I like black and my wife adds milk to hers. I have always said I do not measure my coffee consumption by the cup.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 13, 2017)

blissful said:


> The movie: The Bucket List!
> That is my favorite scene when he finds out how kopi luwak is made.
> 
> I like the Jamaican coffees but they cost too much for daily consumption. I drink coffee, drip brewed every day.



Never saw that movie, but I've known about the coffee since the mid '90's. We aren't big coffee drinkers, except for Irish every now and then. I guess my favorite is colada which I consider the Cuban version of jolt cola.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 13, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Jamaican  Blue Mountain is my favorite, too. They sell it here at Fresh Thyme. I've seen it on sale for as little as $6.99/lb, which is much less than I used to pay at the specialty places, where they jack up the price considerably.
> 
> I also like Kona blend, or even plain old French Roast.
> 
> Unfortunately, I lost my favorite Espresso maker in the divorce. I'm saving for another one.  In the meantime, it's automatic drip for now.



Steve, if you're seeing JBM at $6.99, the chances are it's a blend, which can be anything from 1 bean in a bag up.

JBM wholesales at $10-20 green in bag lots.

The best buys in coffee I have found is at COSTCO.  The variety changes constantly, which is fine for me as I enjoy trying new things.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 13, 2017)

https://www.taylorscoffee.co.uk/blends/ 

Most of their blends but mostly Lazy Sunday and Rich Italian. Many years ago I lived in Bakewell, Derbyshire and the grocer sold Taylor's beans loose by the pound and did their own mix called "The Chatsworth Blend" (Made originally for the Duke of Devonshire at Chatsworth House which was just up the road from Bakewell) They did tell me what the blend was but I lost the sheet of paper when I moved. The shop is now closed and no-one seems to know what the mix was.

I prefer beeans but ground will do at a pinch.

I alway keep it in the freezer, especially when the bag has been opened. I like it STRONG and use an individual melitta filter or a larger cafetiere, depending on how much I'm making. Taylors recommendation is to let the water go slightly off the boil before pouring over the coffee (unlike when making tea). This prevents that burnt flavour you sometimes get in coffee shops.

Sadly I can't drink more than a cup a day or I swing naked from the light-fittings singing rude songs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> https://www.taylorscoffee.co.uk/blends/
> 
> Most of their blends but mostly Lazy Sunday and Rich Italian. Many years ago I lived in Bakewell, Derbyshire and the grocer sold Taylor's beans loose by the pound and did their own mix called "The Chatsworth Blend" (Made originally for the Duke of Devonshire at Chatsworth House which was just up the road from Bakewell) They did tell me what the blend was but I lost the sheet of paper when I moved. The shop is now closed and no-one seems to know what the mix was.
> 
> ...



Me Too!!!  Small world.

I love a good Dark Roast, Yuban has been good for us.  I also like the Kirkland Colombian from Costco.  Love Kona, can't find it here.  Jamaica Blue Mountain is a favorite, cold filtered and made into Irish coffee.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 13, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> Steve, if you're seeing JBM at $6.99, the chances are it's a blend, which can be anything from 1 bean in a bag up...


Could be. But as long as the taste is up to snuff, I'm not terribly concerned. 

All I know for certain is that they buy their beans green, direct from the grower, and roast them locally. They also offer several fair trade and organic varieties. And, as I said, $6.99 is the sale price I sometimes see them for. Normally, their coffee sells for around $9/lb.

They occasionally have some very good sales at Fresh Thyme. The "catch" is that other items in the store tend to be very expensive. Coffee just happens to be one of their loss leaders.


----------



## Zagut (Feb 13, 2017)

I used to measure my coffee by the pot.
But now I only have it on the weekends.
I don't care what it's name is as long as it's hot, black and strong.
The best cup of coffee is one shared with friends no matter what foo-foo name it has.

And I will never try Kopi Luwak. Some things in life are just wrong and IMO that java is from the wrong end. 

But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 13, 2017)

We use K-cups, usually the store brand.  My store has a huge selection of upgraded store brand k-cups many fair trade, Peruvian, Guatemalan, Colombian, etc.  We drink those, we're quite low maintenance! They are also a great price and go on sale often.  The k-cup machine works well for us since we only drink coffee at home on our days off.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 15, 2017)

There's a small shop in town that roasts and blends their own.  My wife picked up a bag some years back and we both thought it was the best we've ever had, and have been buying it there ever since.  I always get whole bean, and it's always used within 14 days of purchase.  We're morning coffee drinkers, and never have any later in the day.  I'm paying $12 / lb. for our regular blend, which will usually last 5 - 6 days.

  A few years back the local warehouse club had a special on Starbucks, and at the price they were charging I had to give it a shot.  Never again.  Life is too short to drink crappy coffee.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 16, 2017)

You're right about the "Life's too short..." thing, tenspeed. A bad cup of coffee is...well, 

We have a small shop in town that is the "baby" to a long-time vendor one town over. Since ownership change, I don't know how the coffee is, but since a friend stayed on to work there I'm guessing the quality is at least as good. They charge $15 for a pound, though, and we've happily been getting ours from "Dean's Beans" for nearly three years. Dean charges under $10 for any pound bag of whole beans, unless it's a special, one-time offering. We switched to him after years of buying Green Mountain coffee...until they turned into Greed Mountain.

Dean is an environmental activist, a supporter of the coffee growers, and a good all-around person. We like his beans and his ethics, so I think we'll be ordering from him for a while. Himself was making "we can roast our own green beans" noises the other day. If anything comes of that, I know I can even get green beans from Dean.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 16, 2017)

Just as a matter of interest, what is the "K-cup" method? I've heard it mentioned on here a few times.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 16, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> Just as a matter of interest, what is the "K-cup" method? I've heard it mentioned on here a few times.



K-Cup is derived from the Keurig brand of coffee makers. They use single cup brew pods in their machines. Many coffee companies now make pods that can be used in Keurig style brewers.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 16, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> https://www.taylorscoffee.co.uk/blends/



I did not know that Taylor's sold coffee, too. I have a place nearby that sells their teas. I like their teas. I've not seen their coffees. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 16, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Never saw that movie, but I've known about the coffee since the mid '90's.



Off topic -- you have to watch that movie. It is really that good. Two exceptional actors telling a really good story. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 16, 2017)

Paymaster said:


> K-Cup is derived from the Keurig brand of coffee makers. They use single cup brew pods in their machines. Many coffee companies now make pods that can be used in Keurig style brewers.



Yep, they are huge here in the states. They brew coffee one cup at a time. The coffee is sold in little sealed plastic cups called "k-cups." They are terribly environmentally unfriendly, because you throw away a plastic k-cup that does not decompose every time you make a cup of coffee, but they make a good cup of coffee without having to brew a whole pot. 

Yes, I have one. I feel a wee bit guilty, but not enough to stop using it. 

CD

.


----------



## Addie (Apr 28, 2017)

Just classic blend Folger's. But I have stopped drinking coffee. And Pirate has gone back to drinking his black. I have always liked Earl Grey tea. I drink that black with some sugar.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2017)

French Market (Dark Roast) Coffee & Chicory


http://www.frenchmarketcoffee.com/site.php


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 28, 2017)

Lollie254 said:


> I am a coffee lover. But I've been thinking to stop it. Too much coffee is not good. I'm finding a replacement.


Too much of anything is not good. I think the one cup, occasionally two cups, of coffee I have per day is not hurting me.


----------

